# Honey Stix



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Which flavors sell best? I think I'll order 1000 from Glorybee to supplement sales.
They're on sale right now.
Tom


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

i find that any of the red ones sell the best for me


----------

